# Man yells at other fisherman for crossing his line, causing him to cry like a girl.



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

*Conowingo Dam, MD*
July 29 2012










A prolific and experienced angler was "yelled at" Sunday for casting over a local fisherman while targeting rockfish in the white water bellow the Conowingo Dam, causing him to become agitated and whimper like a _small child _who was denied "candy."

This was COMPLETELY out of character for the normally _thick-skinned_ fisherman, known as "Stinky Pete," and was probably the result of years of abuse from being a ******* fan under the cruel and oppressive ownership of Dan Snyder.









*Crying is God's way of "washing out" the hurt.*

Pete recovered well and caught several good sized perch and a couple of nice channel cats. 

Hopefully, others will remember Pete as a good guy who likes to have fun, and not a blubbering cry-baby who got boo-boo-hurt-feelings and stormed away in total abject despair, while a bunch of pompous ****'s mockingly taunted him in his moment of _gut-wrenching anguish._ 

A lawsuit was filled first thing Monday morning on behalf of the "seriously" injured party for 2.5 million dollars, with help of the law-firm of Betterman, Betterman, and Betterman....................................................................


----------



## LikeIknow (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't get it. So Stinky_Pete is a girl? At least dress appropriately whey you go fishing.


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

Wait, Pete you were up there yesterday? I was too. What time? Notice a big guy in a red shirt snagging all damn morning?


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

I thought the law firm was Dewey, Cheatem and Howe.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Pete sometimes I worry about you., but I really enjoy you're stories.:fishing:


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Windrift00 said:


> Wait, Pete you were up there yesterday? I was too. What time? Notice a big guy in a red shirt snagging all damn morning?


Got there around 12M (I didn't really cry) just walked off in a huff...."inspiration."

Actually one of the best times I have had this year "by a dam site!" 

Get it??? DAM *site*!!! I crack myself up!!! LOL!







.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

catman said:


> Pete sometimes I worry about you., but I really enjoy you're stories.:fishing:


LOL! Cat, I'm a big time jack-ass on the interwebz.....it's harmless!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Stinky_Pete said:


> LOL! Cat, I'm a big time jack-ass on the interwebz.....it's harmless!


Pete after being blasted daily with all the doom & gloom it's refreshing reading your humor. Thanks & keep it up.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Stink Pete, You are a very sick man


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Got there around 12M (I didn't really cry) just walked off in a huff...."inspiration."
> 
> Actually one of the best times I have had this year "by a dam site!"
> 
> ...


Sonofa...

I think we left at 1207. Just missed each other. 

Yea some of the white perch I caught were good size, no Cat though, although one guy gave us one. I did however go thru 3 packages of hooks. Never seen hooks break like that...


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Stinky Pete is actually having some very dark days. My Mom is dying and doesn't want me to come over OR call....she may have already passed, me and the wifey split up, I'm living out of my van, just lost my job because my boss died....you know what? There is ALWAYS a reason to piss and moan - there doesn't even NEED to be a reason to smile at a child or offer help to a stranger, or just laugh, because tomorrow never knows!!!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Dude these things happen;its called fishing.Those DE guys used to make me feel like a [email protected](censored)but you cant let it get to you.YOU HAVE JUST AS MUCH RIGHT TO BE THERE AS THEY DO:spam:.but,you do learn from the scolding then you cast in a way that elimiates tangles but when you have alot of guys fishing next to you;it cant be avoided;so whats to do.You find a spot thats not as crowded or deal with it.Its been dark times for a lot of guys be thankfull that your living and you get a chance to go fishing even though the fish are smaller enjoy them.Life is way too short.It wont be to long until were at the perly gates;look at Anthony he died soooo young.You never know;enjoy your life.God gives us life to enjoy what he's given us;which the enemy doesnt want us to do.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Stinky_Pete said:


> *Conowingo Dam, MD*
> July 29 2012
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the report and humor. I wouldn't worry about your unpleasant experience too much, I got yelled at almost every time I went there. It seems like some of the dam rats there think they own the place. Last time I went there I was bottom fishing for flatheads close to shore near the dam. Another guy who was casting lures had 90 degrees of casting room around him and was still casting on top of my line on purpose, and I couldn't move because almost everyone was shoulder to shoulder, except this one guy had more rood than anyone else. When I asked him why he had to cross my line every time when he had so much room around him he answered, "you would't be having this problem if you were using lures" and went on to continue casting over me. I just walked away, because if I stayed, especially considering the few drinks I had, my fishing trip probably would've ended in the Harford county jail.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

what kind of work do you do?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Orest said:


> what kind of work do you do?


Right now, nothing. The fellow I was helping out passed away yesterday. Have a few interviews set up later in the week.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Right now, nothing. The fellow I was helping out passed away yesterday. Have a few interviews set up later in the week.


Ok... So what DID you do before that fella kicked off?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

solid7 said:


> Ok... So what DID you do before that fella kicked off?


Class A truck driver, plumber, waiter, deckhand, karaoke MC, real estate investor, landlord, STUD! (I kid!)


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

MDH, is that you?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

dena said:


> MDH, is that you?


How did you guess?!?


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Same stories, different places.

I must be so smart.


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

*... Life is way too short ...*



BigJeff823 said:


> Dude these things happen;its called fishing.Those DE guys used to make me feel like a [email protected](censored)but you cant let it get to you.YOU HAVE JUST AS MUCH RIGHT TO BE THERE AS THEY DO:spam:.but,you do learn from the scolding then you cast in a way that elimiates tangles but when you have alot of guys fishing next to you;it cant be avoided;so whats to do.You find a spot thats not as crowded or deal with it.Its been dark times for a lot of guys be thankfull that your living and you get a chance to go fishing even though the fish are smaller enjoy them.Life is way too short.It wont be to long until were at the perly gates;look at Anthony he died soooo young.You never know;enjoy your life.God gives us life to enjoy what he's given us;which the enemy doesnt want us to do.


You made it sound like we all know Anthony that you mentioned, do we?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

dena said:


> Same stories, different places.
> 
> I must be so smart.


More possible that you followed me here to exact revenge for ALWAYS being right!


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Nice picture of concrete pier, but*

I don't see anybody fishing there. All I could see is a couple of tripods set up for cameras. It has been years and years since I fished Cono. Dam. I don't remember that nice looking pier. Also, I see several people just standing around looking like tourists. Am I missing something?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I do know Anthony;I refered him to this website when I first meet him.I joined the same time he did.He was a cool guy;I might of anoyed him with some of my coment but didnt mean it seroiusly(sp) I hope he forgave me;I was younger and dumber back then.He was a hell of a fishermen me and him are almost the same age;Life is tooo short.Anymore I like to distance myself from crowds but somehow Im still drawn to them(fishing PLO).But,somehow we all try to work together.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Green Cart said:


> I don't see anybody fishing there. All I could see is a couple of tripods set up for cameras. It has been years and years since I fished Cono. Dam. I don't remember that nice looking pier. Also, I see several people just standing around looking like tourists. Am I missing something?


It's an artist's rendition of a dramatic reenactment, plucked directly from Pete's imagination.

Or it could be real. Hell if I know.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

solid7 said:


> It's an artist's rendition of a dramatic reenactment, plucked directly from Pete's imagination.
> 
> Or it could be real. Hell if I know.


I had to pay them - they're extras.


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

Stinky_Pete said:


> I had to pay them - they're extras.


I wonder how much you had to pay your extras to wear hats and winter jackets in the dead heat of July. 
By the way hang in there Earl.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Hysteresis said:


> I wonder how much you had to pay your extras to wear hats and winter jackets in the dead heat of July.
> By the way hang in there Earl.


Hysteresis, you may not have allowed that what you were seeing was a stock photo of the dam available on line! 

Now....

*NO SOUP FOR YOU!*


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Hysteresis, you may not have allowed that what you were seeing was a stock photo of the dam available on line!
> 
> Now....
> 
> *NO SOUP FOR YOU!*


Scotty I was just trying to help you out with the obvious regarding Green Cart's post, and I do not like Stinky Soup so you can save it for yourself.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Pete, according to our join dates, you followed me everywhere....

Your secret is safe with me.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

dena said:


> Pete, according to our join dates, you followed me everywhere....
> 
> Your secret is safe with me.


Thanks, but not really a secret. I don't talk of "other sites," only because I don't think it fair.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

pete Mabaline has a line of cosmetics that doesent run when you cry like a b#$%^h! to get any money from the jerks call my lawyers Dewey, Dickem and How


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

surfnsam said:


> pete Mabaline has a line of cosmetics that doesent run when you cry like a b#$%^h! to get any money from the jerks call my lawyers Dewey, Dickem and How


Hmmmmm do they also make 36 hour lipstick???


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i think so its what the porn stars use


----------

